# fixture replacement



## Chad Pasquini (Sep 16, 2014)

All, Is an electrical permit required for replacement of T12 to T8 bulb/ballast replacements, and or just changing out light fixtures?, NEC section 89.108.4 (b) #2 - - Reinstallation of attachment plug receptacles, but not the outlets therefore. I received a call from our local energy authority wanting to know. Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Sep 16, 2014)

Most Repairs and maintenance, Minor repair work, including the replacement of bulbs, tubes, and ballasts usually do not require a permit. BUT relamping and reballasting All or most of them is NOT a Repair or maintenance. it is IMHO, an upgrade, and I would like to see it permitted.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 16, 2014)

We allow lighting fixtures to be replaced within the length of the 6' whip, to the j-box. I wouldn't require a permit for re-lamping and new ballasts. JMHO


----------



## north star (Sep 16, 2014)

*= & = & =*

Chad,

Some; maybe even a lot,  of states have adopted laws requiring the

reduction of energy consumption in that state.......In adopting those

laws, some [ State ] legislatures mandated that newer codes, standards

and technology that consumes less energy be installed, and a

reduction of xxx per cent be in-place and actually realized by xxx date.

The State in which I am located in one of those States.......My employer

has been mandated to install energy efficient systems Statewide, and to

be able to show; thru power consumption bills and data, ...that we are

moving in that direction.

FWIW, ...we are spending a h_ck of a lot of taxpayers money; on the

"front end", to purchase and install those systems......We just purchased

3 boxes of LED lamps for existing fluorescent lighting fixtures.......The

lamps are $26.00 each !.......We will try them out and start with replacing

existing fluorescent lamps in selective locations.......They are LED lamps that

can be used in existing fluorescent fixtures. and can cut the energy

consumption in half.......I saw one demonstrated to our department last

week.......It's actually pretty cool !









So, ...to answer your question.......You may very well be required to

obtain a permit, if laws have been passed in your State or jurisdiction,

that require the populus to install newer, more energy efficient systems.

[  i.e. - lighting, water saving systems, etc.  ]

*= & = & =*


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for your replies, we have a local company that does weatherization and energy upgrades through bulbs/ballasts and fixtures which is grant funded and our local power company - PGE, always ask them for a permit number, I am trying to give them a little more backbone with code section and as previously posted was as close to it as I could find, I will also check CRC. I take my job very seriously and just hate to over regulate as California already does a great job of that.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 16, 2014)

Re: fixture replacement



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *= & = & =*Chad,
> 
> Some; maybe even a lot,  of states have adopted laws requiring the
> 
> ...


With a high efficiency  ballast and a T8 lamp you can have the same energy consumption as an LED and a lot less costs.  I'm doing a conversion at the airport I work at in excess of 4 million with both LED and T8 upgrades.


----------

